# need advice with my plant!



## justagrower (Jan 14, 2007)

ok , i have a plant thats ready to harvest.this is the third plant that im going to harvest, and my question is how should i do it...what do you guys do? hang the whole plant? cut the buds off? prune right away? i need help....pls any info you have for me would help...personal experiance would be best.


----------



## KADE (Jan 14, 2007)

I always trim everythign up asap... i find it a lot easier to clean up when it is wet.


----------



## justagrower (Jan 14, 2007)

i thought so to...do you hang your whole plant or cut buds and lay them out to dry?


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 14, 2007)

i, While the plants still in the pot cut all the fan leafs/non smokable stuff off.
cut off main branches and hang in darkness for a few days till main stems snap, not bend.

it takes practice.


----------



## KADE (Jan 15, 2007)

justagrower said:
			
		

> i thought so to...do you hang your whole plant or cut buds and lay them out to dry?


 
I try to only take a couple plants down a day... but it is hard w/ the system i have setup... too many roots are left to rot in the piping so i can only let it go a week or so..

If i have to i'll cut the plant as a whole.;.. cuto ff the fan leaves and hang it.. in the dark of course... in a cool place.


----------



## cdblop (Jan 15, 2007)

i let them sit for an extra few weeks not giving them water/nutes then 48hours darkness.. switch the light on for an hour or 2 and cut them down, then 7days drying at 70degreess in the dark


----------



## I EAT WEED (Feb 7, 2007)

What is the reasoning behind that?


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 8, 2007)

The method I use ios to remove all the large fan leave while still in the container. Any leaves that are resonated go into the hash pile. Then cut branches as close to the first bud from the stalk. At this point I trim all the small leaves then hang. Remove as much plant matter as you can cause this will speed drying. Before and aft pics fopr your viewing pleasure.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 8, 2007)

^^What strain is that?


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 8, 2007)

White Widow


----------

